# In My Mug Video Blog



## steve (Sep 3, 2008)

I Can not believe it. In My Mug (the video bloging thing we have done) is in the top 20 on the UK food podcast chart. I'm just behind Gino d'aCampo whos at number 13, how cool is that.

I want the top ten I'm on a mission, please please please please, even if you watch them on the site, please click this link here and it will ask you if you want to open your itunes program, then click subscribe, just for me. It will make me smile a lot !!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just caught up on these Steve, improving each time. Keep up the good work.


----------

